# Thunderbird steuern mit Java



## ThiRau (22. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich wolte fragen ob es möglich ist Thunderbird mit Java zu steuern?

Speziell würde ich gerne aus einem Java-Programm Thunderbird starten und eine Email darin anzeigen.
Sprich die Email "XY" in Postfach "postfach@test-postfach.de" öffnen und eben anzeigen.

Habe einen anderen Thread gefunden mit dem Outlook gesteuert wird (hier), geht das auch ähnlich für Thunderbird?

Schonmal danke für alle die sich (hoffentlich) die Mühe machen mir zu helfen 

MfG,
Thilo


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke nicht, dass das per Win32 OLE COM geht. Die Mozilla Familie hat hier ihr eingenes COM (Component Object Model) Komponenten-Kommunikationsmodell 


XPPCOM:
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/webservices/library/co-xpcom.html
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/webservices/library/co-xpcom2.html
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/webservices/library/co-xpcom3.html
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/webservices/library/co-xpcom4/
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/webservices/library/co-xpcom5.html

Für Java gibts dann JavaXPCOM im mit dieser Schnittstellle Kommunizieren zu können.

Schau mal hier:
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaXPCOM
JavaXPCom ist Teil vom XULRunner:
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/XULRunner
http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/xulrunner/releases/1.9.0.0/

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir hier ein paar Firefox / Thunderbird Addons anschauen:
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/3953

und versuchen zu verstehen wie man mit der API arbeitet.
Sollte nicht allzu schwer sein.

Gruß Tom


----------



## ThiRau (25. September 2008)

Alles klar, danke für die Hilfe, werde mir das alles mal in Ruhe durchlesen


----------



## zeja (26. September 2008)

Und wenn du was geschafft hast kannst ja hier mal nen kleines Beispiel posten. Würde mich auch interessieren wie das geht.


----------



## ThiRau (16. Oktober 2008)

Leider verzögert sich das etwas, weil mir etwas anderes wichtiges dazwischengerutscht ist.
Ich poste es aber hier, sobald ich es (hoffentlich) geschafft habe


----------



## nex_m (22. Juli 2009)

An so einem Zugriff (auf einen Kalendereintrag im Sunbird) versuche ich mich derzeit auch. Ich habe bisher das JavaXPCOM bzw. den XULRunner installiert.
Allerdings komm ich hier kein Stück weiter. Ich kann kein passendes Beispiel für einen Zugriff auf Mails oder Kalendereinträge finden.
Kann mir da vlt. jemand weiter helfen? Vlt. kennt jemand ein Code-Beispiel oder vlt. eine Referenz?

MFG


----------



## aanno (28. September 2009)

Hallo, 

bin zwar kein Experte, bezweifele aber, dass das mit xpcom und Java so einfach ist. Das liegt daran, dass zwar firefox und xulrunner normalerweise _mit_ eingeschalteten Java und xpcom Support kommen, der thunderbird aber _nicht_. Möchte man diesen Weg gehen, hilft es nur, den thunderbird selbst zu bauen.


http://markmail.org/message/oenppalekvdpioue

Für den _firefox_ gibt es ein kleines Tutorial unter

http://simile.mit.edu/wiki/Java_Firefox_Extension

Einen sehr schrägen Hack zum Thema gibt es unter

http://theatlantis.net/blog/2007/09/dwr_thunderbird_email_20.html. Mittels DWR wird hier eine Brücke zwischen Java und der Thunderbird JavaScript Welt gebaut.

Gruß

aanno


----------

